# Killington/Okemo - Unit on Hold



## PAJim (Mar 5, 2006)

I've had a 2BR ongoing search going for about 14 months now for select resorts in Killington and at the Jackson Gore during a 6 week period (end Jan. - begin Mar.) using a tiger trader but have had nothing match.  I'd really like to get ski-in/out but am loosing faith that this will happen since now is the time for the best inventory and no match.  I recently added Sunday River resorts to the mix as well and the RCI VC's continue to say there souldn't be a problem getting a match.

There's a Cedarbrook unit which I placed on hold the second week in Feb and I was wondering if anyone thinks I could do better.  I'd really like to try either Okemo or Killington (never been to either) but I also want a match.  The Jackson Gore looks really good but it's new and I'm affraid that there isn't a lot of inventory to RCI yet and the Killington Grand, like the other Grands in Sunday River and Attitash (been to both) don't have a lot of 2 BR units.

Is Cedarbrook convenient for skiing?  One review seem to suggest that it's not bad but I'd like others opinions about the resort and also for my prospects for the Jackson Gore and Killington Grand.  

How about the other Killington resorts, Trail Creek, Northstar and Townhomes, are any more convenient than Cedarbrook?

I'm just getting tired of RCI's games.  We had a problem getting a match (long ongoing search) last summer in southern CA and I think they're just holding all the good inventory.  We finally just gave up and went on a cruise instead.  I was using a 2BR summer week at the Sand Pebbles for both that search as well as the current ski search...think it's time to get out.


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 5, 2006)

If you can get a unit at any Killington resort during ski season consider your self Lucky and grab it. If you are wanting Sunday river Maine add in the Jordan Grand and the Bethel inn. You will get Maine before K. You can also look for NH and as a last resort the Poconos.


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 5, 2006)

Jim I am not sure if you are a posting member with 15 posts on timeshareforums. But it was just posted available Ski weeks in Killington on our Exchange opportunities board there.

You have to be a posting member with 15 posts in order to view This.


----------



## rjc1976 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cedarbrook is on the corner of Rt. 4 and Rt. 100, which is about 2 minutes from the Skyship base lodge.  It's not ski-in/out, but it's pretty close if you plan to load the gondolas at Skyship.  If not, it's about 10 minutes from the K1, Snowshed, and Ramshead base lodges on the access road.  Most of the restaurants and nightlife are on this road as well.  I've never stayed at the Cedarbrook, but I ski Killington often, and my ski house is in Ludlow right at he base of Okemo.  If you have any specific questions about either towns, feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## Avery (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think Crafts Inn (the ts4ms post) is in Killington. I have stayed at Trail Creek and Cedarbrook. Trail Creek is almost ski/in ski/out (you can walk to a lift from the units), but I have never seen a week come up on RCI there (we rented there, a lot of the units are wholly owned and not t/s). Cedarbrook is clean and convenient enough. Staying there changed my mind about 'converted motels,' as it was one of our best trips and we stayed somewhere I would not otherwise have taken except for location, location. Four of us stayed in a one bedroom w/2 baths, it was fine and the kids loved the hot pool. The other places (Killington Townhouses and North Star) are on the Killington Road, but you still have to drive or take the shuttle to the mountain, I wouldn't give up Cedarbrook for a chance (that might not even materialize) at either of them.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 7, 2006)

*Killington/Okemo rental*

Our family is also intersteing in skiing in Killington, Okemo or Stratton next winter.  I have not seen a lot of availability in both places in RCI.  We are looking for rental options beyond the timeshare.  If anyone can sugguest good some sites for Killington, Okemo, or Stratton? thanks.

JoyC


----------



## Avery (Mar 7, 2006)

JoyC said:
			
		

> Our family is also intersteing in skiing in Killington, Okemo or Stratton next winter.  I have not seen a lot of availability in both places in RCI.  We are looking for rental options beyond the timeshare.  If anyone can sugguest good some sites for Killington, Okemo, or Stratton? thanks.
> 
> JoyC



We rented Trail Creek Condominiums through Killington Lodging (on the Killington website); they gave us a package that included all the lift tickets for the duration of our stay.


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 7, 2006)

My husband stays at Cedarbrook every year, in Jan. or Feb. (while I am teaching) .   It is well located to ski Okemo or Killington.   He usually skis OKEMO because he thinks they groom better.  He has also skied Sugarbush, Glen Ellen and Stowe from there as he does not mind the drive.  Our grown children have sometimes gone as well.  He does not rave about the accommodations but does not complain either and having stayed in so many ski lodges over the years, this is decent alternative.  We use RCI points for these units.  He also finds it clean and the people very nice.


----------



## PAJim (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks to all for the input.  We've taken the 2BR Cedarbook unit.  I've also entered into an agreement to sell my Sand Pebbles interval and I fear this could be the last good exchange I see


----------



## bluehende (Mar 8, 2006)

Linda74 said:
			
		

> My husband stays at Cedarbrook every year, in Jan. or Feb. (while I am teaching) .   It is well located to ski Okemo or Killington.   He usually skis OKEMO because he thinks they groom better.  He has also skied Sugarbush, Glen Ellen and Stowe from there as he does not mind the drive.  Our grown children have sometimes gone as well.  He does not rave about the accommodations but does not complain either and having stayed in so many ski lodges over the years, this is decent alternative.  We use RCI points for these units.  He also finds it clean and the people very nice.



WOW


I thought I was the only one that still called it Glenn Ellen.


See you on Exterminator


----------



## Avery (Mar 8, 2006)

PAJim said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for the input.  We've taken the 2BR Cedarbook unit.  I've also entered into an agreement to sell my Sand Pebbles interval and I fear this could be the last good exchange I see



I think you'll be happy there, despite the frustration in getting it. I would gladly stay there again, especially during ski season. But if you want to make yourself nuts, I just saw quite a few units at Killington Townhouses, but only 1 bedrooms (I am searching with a studio, so maybe there are bigger units I can't see?)

Resort ID: 0438   KILLINGTON TOWNHOUSES   See Reviews
Select 	Unit Type 	Max Occ/Privacy 	Kitchen 	Check-in Date 	Type
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/06/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/06/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/13/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/27/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	02/03/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	02/10/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	02/24/2007 	Exchange


----------



## judyjht (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried it too - no 2 bedrooms available - I searched with a Cape Cod summer 2 B/R

Resort ID: 0438   KILLINGTON TOWNHOUSES   See Reviews
Select 	Unit Type 	Max Occ/Privacy 	Kitchen 	Check-in Date 	Type
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/06/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/06/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/13/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	01/20/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	01/27/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	02/03/2007 	Exchange
	1 	4 / 4 	Full 	02/10/2007 	Exchange
	1 	6 / 4 	Full 	02/24/2007 	Exchange


----------



## PAJim (Mar 8, 2006)

Having 2 pre-teen girls, we always look for, and prefer, 2BR units.  But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Avery (Mar 13, 2006)

I would probably take a two bedroom at Cedarbrook over the one bedroom closer to the mountain... If it were ski/in ski/out I might rethink and give up some space; but if you have to drive anyway you may as well get the space you want.


----------

